# lexapro and vyvanse



## beautifuldisaster (Dec 4, 2007)

A couple years ago I went to the doctor and was prescribed Adderall for my lack of being able to concentrate in my college classes... this was before i realized i had SA... I only took the adderall on class days though, but when i took it i realized it made me more talkative, able to concentrate in class (& more interested in the class), and actually lessened the anxiety of thinking people were watching me write or just watching me in general. ANYWAYS, so i went to the doctor again today for a follow-up, and this time i mentioned that i think my real problem of not being able to concentrate was because i had SA... so he prescribed me 10mg of Lexapro, as well as Vyvanse (starting at 30mg for 7 days, and then increasing to 50mg) for ADHD.

I've seen other posts about Lexapro, and it looks like it works for some and not others. Anyone care to share their good or bad experiences w/ Lexapro? Also has anyone been on Vyvanse before? Apparently it's new and is supposed to have fewer side effects than Adderall. I'm starting it tomorrow morning... and then starting my Lexapro a few days later so if i have any severe side effects i'll know which med caused it...

Oh, also, does anyone know the difference in doses of Adderall and Vyvanse?? Cause i was taking 10-20mg of Adderall, but he's putting me on 30 and then 50mg of Vyvanse... so was just curious about that...

Anyways, sorry so long....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you traded in a Cadillac for a used sub compact(Adderall for your current meds)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The second one is a "new" (read: our Adderall XR patent is running out!!!) drug that I'd never heard of before and I bet most readers haven't so here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vyvanse


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Actually, I think there was some (albeit minimal) explanation for the advent of Vyvanse. From what I remember reading about it, it is dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine) chemically bonded to lysine, which is an amino acid. By combining an amino acid with the amphetamine, it makes it much harder to abuse Vyvanse being as it must first be digested via stomach, intestines, etc. before the dextroamphetamine is actually available to the patient's body. Therefore, Vyvanse can't be melted down and injected nor snorted for a high like Adderall and Dexedrine can; Vyvanse must be digested for any of its therapeutic qualities.

But yeah, when it comes down to it, Vyvanse was probably created as a way to keep on milking the amphetamine cow for all its worth. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^So it pleases the DEA in addition to lining the pockets of Shire. Two lofty goals with one pill.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Now we just need Vyvanse Ultra ER XR Once-Daily APPLY-DIRECTLY-TO-THE-FOREHEAD, and we'll be all set! I'm sure it'll be along once these new patents wear out in a decade or so. :lol


----------

